# boneless chuck roast



## mike g (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a roast that I want to try to smoke. I t is boneless so hope it won't take to long. Can anyone help me on how to smoke it. What spice to use how long to smoke it and what type of wood to use.

                                mike g


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 3, 2009)

there are so many posts on smoking a chuck roast.  Don't hesitate to do a search.  

Smoke like you would a brisket.  Put a rub on and smoke at 225-250 until it hits 200 internal.  This can take several hours.  You can foil sooner with some liquid if you want.  I like to pull it and like it tender.  Remember it will hit a stall period near 150-160 so don't get frustrated.  Once the connective tissue melts the temps will rise fast.  Any suitable hard wood will work fine.  Oak and hickory are most common and abundant.  Pecan, cherry and fruit woods would also be nice.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 3, 2009)

I just did my first chuck last weekend and it turned out really good.  I didn't get it to pull temp though which I would highly suggest.

Check out my post:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77167


----------



## mrsb (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been doing chuck roasts nearly every weekend recently.  I usually rub with Gates Classic Rub the night before.  I smoke with oak and a little hickory around 240.  After the first hour or so I like to spray with apple juice and when it hits an internal of 165 I foil with a few more sprays until it hits 205.  I then wrap another layer of foil around it, put a towel around it and into the cooler for at least an hour, normally 2-3 hours. I prefer to shred it (hence the 205 internal temp) but I have had 2 that refused to pull even at that temp.  They were still wonderful sliced though.  Have plenty of leftovers to have as sandwiches, burritos, quesadillas, fajitas.  Whatever you want to use it in.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 3, 2009)

For chucks I like to use my version of Montreal Steak Seasoning (a lower sodium version). Hickory for the smoke. Now that I have my GOSM back on line, It's a toss-up between a chuck or Ribs for this weekend. Heck I just might do one on Saturday and the other on Sunday!


----------



## flash (Jun 3, 2009)

Being there are 7 types of chucks, it's a crap shoot one when they will pull fully. I have found that the Underblades and 7 Bone Chucks will pull pretty well.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 6, 2009)

I did my first chuck last weekend and it turned out mouth watering tender and very moist. I used a Old Bay rub yea old bay I couldn't believe it when I saw it but I'll tell you you will always see it my bag off smoking tricks from now on. When I smoked chuckie I was told by many here to foil it at 165 and then take it to 195 and then let it rest and eat. But I took it out at 165 it started looking all dried out but it was really juicy to my surprise. Next time I try taking it to 195 and see wa=hat happens.


----------



## pignit (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been doing a lot of chuckies lately. I keep it simple. Rub with my homemade rub... main ingredient... olbay. I slam it on the smoker and don't even look at it for 10 hours. Pull it at 205... melts like butter. Take the juice in the pan under it along with some beef broth and mix it in with the pulled beef. They have all turned out really shweeeeet!


----------



## ellymae (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't let the small size of a chuck roast fool you. I cooked a 4 pounder last weekend - took 11 hours to get to 200 degrees internal but it was worth it. 
Last weekend I used Plowboys Bovine Bold, bit have also used my homade brisket rub in the past. A little cherry for the smoke. Good luck, be patient and you will be rewarded.


----------



## muncy3932 (May 28, 2016)

I'm smoking a chuck today home grown need it's about 4 lbs used bextens best this is my first long smoke is putting a drip pan under a must and what is the best time to wrap


----------

